# Clam shrimp and turtles?



## Rattlerboi (5 mo ago)

I have wild caught clam shrimp and understand using wild caught is a no no, but I was wondering if I bred them out a couple gens could I put them in them? They seem like they would be good cleaners, small detetrivors, eating organic debris, poop, algea, protazones, and bacteria


----------

